# Cremello eyes



## MBhorses (Sep 20, 2007)

Hello,

we just recently got two cremellos. One is a solid cremello mare and her 3yr old cremello pinto son.

Her eyes have a few spots on the eye liner, what causes that.

take a look let us know what you think. Is this a genetic or pinto or what?Does the sun do this or what?

kutie foals she has had buckskin, two smokey blacks and a cremello.





kutie the cremello mares eyes




kutie other eye. They are very blue.

kutie body photo. she has a white star on her face.






her 3 yr old son cremello pinto.

dusty









he has clear blue yes as well.

dusty eyes don't have any spots, they are very pink eye liners


----------



## MBhorses (Sep 20, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Sep 20, 2007)

This is a great website regarding cremello's and other dilutes!

http://www.doubledilute.com/cremeexp.htm

Here's a close up of the eye of the cremello colt that I just picked up, his eyes fascinated me because they aren't solid blue, the outer edge of them is GREEN! I thought "cool, maybe he's champagne!" But he's not...I found pictures online with the explaination that a "double cream dilute" has this color of eyes...neat!

(please excuse the runny eye)


----------



## Jill (Sep 20, 2007)

Melissa --

Those freckles puzzle me. My first foal was a cremello and I love double dilutes, but the ones I own are at Erica's still, so I've not seen them in person up close. The filly tho comes home next week... However, I do not think the freckles are typical of double dilute (cremello, perlino, smokey cream). It makes me wonder if the horse may not be double dilute, since I thought the skin was to be uniformly pink... I will be checking back to see if anyone knows the answer. It's not the coloring of the "eye ball" that is the question mark, to me, but the freckled skin.

Jill


----------



## MBhorses (Sep 20, 2007)

Jill said:


> Melissa --
> Those freckles puzzle me. My first foal was a cremello and I love double dilutes, but the ones I own are at Erica's still, so I've not seen them in person up close. The filly tho comes home next week... However, I do not think the freckles are typical of double dilute (cremello, perlino, smokey cream). It makes me wonder if the horse may not be double dilute, since I thought the skin was to be uniformly pink... I will be checking back to see if anyone knows the answer. It's not the coloring of the "eye ball" that is the question mark, to me, but the freckled skin.
> 
> Jill


This mare has only had dilute foals so far. She has had buckskin, two smokey blacks and cremello pinto.She was bred to black or smokey black studs three times had buckskin foal and two smokey black foals and also bred to palomino pinto had a cremello pinto.I didn't notice her eyes when we got her until we took eye photos.


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Sep 20, 2007)

I guess my question here is, possibly champagne? Champagnes are known for their "freckling" - not mottling like appies but literally, freckling.

Does this mare have any freckles on her mouth/nose, and/or genitals?

champagne identification - http://www.ichregistry.com/identification.htm

otherwise well, maybe some cremello's just happen to have some skin flecks once in a while? I am still learning so...confused lol!


----------



## MBhorses (Sep 20, 2007)

MiniHoofBeats said:


> I guess my question here is, possibly champagne? Champagnes are known for their "freckling" - not mottling like appies but literally, freckling.
> Does this mare have any freckles on her mouth/nose, and/or genitals?
> 
> champagne identification - http://www.ichregistry.com/identification.htm
> ...


What is the main difference in champagnes and cremello? I know cremello will only have dilute foals. What about champagnes?


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Sep 20, 2007)

I honestly couldn't answer that one...I believe champagne is a dominant gene however, it is also a dilute gene much like the cream gene....I don't know what champagnes can produce as far as colors?

Here try this...http://www.animalgenetics.us/CCalculator1.asp


----------



## MBhorses (Sep 20, 2007)

i will go check her other areas to see if their are spots as well. i was reading about champagne horses. It says they usually have strip hoofs, so i will check that as well.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Champagne_gene

cremello site

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Champagne_gene

we are always learning on here.


----------



## Jill (Sep 20, 2007)

Melissa --

I think there's something unusual with your mare (not in a bad way, I mean rare). Maybe champange is the "extra" that is giving the freckles. I don't know anything about champagne coloring. Maybe some people (Rabbit? Dona?) who do know a lot about color will see this and chime in. I'm interested to learn more as well... I know my first cremello foal (she was sold a couple years ago) was out of a silver buckskin dun appaloosa mare, and by a silver and cream dilute appaloosa stallion. So it boggled my mind thinking of all the color situations she could carry but hide (dun, silver, appy) but the fact that I thought she'd hide it was because the skin is supposed to be (right?) uniformly pink in a double dilute. So I am very interested to know more about your horses' color situation as a part of learning.

Jill


----------



## MBhorses (Sep 20, 2007)

we are always learning about genetics on these horses. I was hoping someone else might know why she has the spots?

I just when to check her vulva area and her muzzle both have a few spots as well.

Her hoofs are all cream colors no stripes.

I will try to take photos of the other areas later, if i can.I sure was wanting maybe a buckskin from her next year bred to our bay and white pinto stud,but if she is not a true cremello then who knows what i will get.

All three of foals have blue eyes even when bred to brown eyed studs.Goes to show if you don't take photos of the eyes you don't really know what color they are.We have her smokey black stud from last year who has one blue eye and one half blue and half brown eye. We didn't know he had half brown until I took photos of his eyes. We all caught ourselves looking at those eyes, but look closer you never know what you might found. :bgrin We love this mare no matter what color she turns out to be.

thanks


----------



## shadowsmystictopaz (Sep 20, 2007)

ask alex (love_casper) she might know


----------



## MBhorses (Sep 20, 2007)

Picture of her muzzle.




can you see the few spots.











i don't have one of her vulva area, but it has a few spots as well(but not alot of them)Her skin is very pink and she looks alot like a prelino, but she is register cremello. So I wanted to know why she would have these spots. I was thinking maybe she got sunburn or something.


----------



## chandab (Sep 20, 2007)

MBhorses said:


> Her skin is very pink and she looks alot like a prelino, but she is register cremello. So I wanted to know why she would have these spots.


Its possible she is perlino or even smokey cream and was just registered as cremello, its easy to confuse them, especially when they are covered with foal fuzzies.

If you really want to know, have her DNA color tested. If you just want to know if she is indeed a double cream dilute, just do the cream test. If you want to know more, then do cream, red factor and agouti.


----------



## Jill (Sep 20, 2007)

But, I didn't think that any kind of double dilute (smokey cream, perlino, cremello) would freckles at all, especially that dark? The freckles are what's throwing me for a loop as to what color she is. I've never known a double dilute could have any dark coloring to the skin (???).


----------



## MBhorses (Sep 20, 2007)

Jill,

i was not sure about the spots either that is why I posted to ask about it.

thanks


----------



## Dona (Sep 20, 2007)

There are two different things that come to my mind.

Sabino & Champagne.

Freckling (or speckled skin) is very characteristic with Sabinos.

It is also characteristic for Champagnes....and I believe they also have more of a "pumpkin" color skin.

I have no experience with Champagnes...so maybe someone else who DOES know more about them can give their opinion on whether or not your mare might carry that.



:


----------



## Tami (Sep 20, 2007)

My perlino stallion has freckles on his nose. I owned him and sold him. When I sold him I am almost positive he didn't have them. I just bought him back and that was the first think I noticed. I have not looked at his eyes though. His are kind of pastel........

edited to add photo


----------



## love_casper (Sep 20, 2007)

hmmm interesting!

They don't really look like appy spots do they?

Most cremellos I've seen do have those spots, with no champagne/appy/sabino in their background that was known. One buckskin pinto pony I used to lease has them around her face. The pics I have of her really don't show it. Not sure of her background, but she's quite clearly a buckskin (black points) so I wouldn't attribute it to champagne.

I think it's just a dilute thing, but it would be cool if it was champagne. I have no experience with this color, so i wouldn't know one if I saw one.


----------



## wiccanz (Sep 20, 2007)

> All three of foals have blue eyes even when bred to brown eyed studs


I'm not an expert by any means, but this statement tells me there is more than just DD going on here, particularly as you said that one of the foals is buckskin, and one is smokey black.

So maybe it's the sabino thing happening?


----------

